# A quick introduction to the FODMAP food's ( opinion of a registered dietitian)



## AndyTheRD (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I am a Toronto-based dietitian and I recently wrote an introductory piece to help ease people into IBS eating.

I essentially introduce 5 important FODMAP foods that you can start consider limiting.

Have a look and let me know what you think, I will respond to replies on this post as well.

http://www.andytherd.com/#!5-Foods-to-Limit-if-You-Have-Digestive-Issues-or-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS/b7hsi/56c388c10cf2da78df4f9957


----------



## IWillTrustInGod (Feb 27, 2016)

Loved this article, do you have any other suggestions for IBS?


----------

